# Gemmy Jason Vorhees for $150.00 at K-Mart starting Sunday



## briwesk (Aug 11, 2008)

oh yuck... i just ordered it yesterday. came out to 194 with taxes. it was 175 with the 10% off.


you think if i email them they will refund some money if it does go on sale?


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I just bought mine a week ago.....I wonder if they will discount too.....


----------



## Witchy WomanNky (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thank YOU!*

As soon as I read this post I threw on some clothes and drove straight to Kmart. I either got the last one or the only one they had. I have wanted Jason for a few years but the only place I seen him was at the Halloween stores for $300, I knew I would never pay that. 

Again thanks so much.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought mine a week and a half ago at the $179 price from kmart.com and now it is completely gone from their web site........strange


----------



## xxnonamexx (Oct 14, 2005)

I live in N.Y. Kmart has it for $200 week of Sept. 20th.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

xxnonamexx said:


> I live in N.Y. Kmart has it for $200 week of Sept. 20th.


They must have different promotions in different regions. I stopped at a K-Mart in Delaware this morning and they were selling Jason for $150.00, same as here in Maryland.

Witchy - you're welcome!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Bumping this up to the top in case anyone missed it. Sale has been going on since Sunday.


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

*jason*

i got mine for $149.99 at kmart a week ago in kansas


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Are the ones from K-mart just as good as the ones from Spirit Halloween that are $250?


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

they are the same exact one's I seen the boxes too they are also the same


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

i think they r the same..only Spirit upchargers theres because they r a "specialty" store


----------

